# Columbia Chicago



## Operator (Mar 6, 2017)

I found out the deadline for the MFA in Creative Producing at Columbia College Chicago is March 31st, they must have extended it because I recall it being in January. I just applied. I didn't see a thread for anyone that applied so I decided I should create one.


----------

